# The Twitter Thread - post all here



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## concertina (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Nah, no ones that interested in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, I think they're neat!!


----------



## msmack (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I don't even know what that is?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I don't either.


----------



## rbella (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I still don't know what the hell it is, but this is what it says on wikipedia:

*"Twitter* is a free social networking and micro-blogging service that allows users to send "updates" (or "tweets"; text-based posts, up to 140 characters long) to the Twitter web site, via the Twitter web site, short message service (SMS), instant messaging, or a third-party application such as Twitterrific or Facebook.
 Updates are displayed on the user's profile page and instantly delivered to other users who have signed up to receive them. The sender can restrict delivery to those in his or her circle of friends (delivery to everyone is the default). Users can receive updates via the Twitter website, instant messaging, SMS, RSS, email or through an application. For SMS, four gateway numbers are currently available: short codes for the United States, Canada, and India, as well as a United Kingdom number for international use. Several third parties offer posting and receiving updates via email."

Here is the link to the twitter website: Twitter: What are you doing?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

basically its like facebook's status but like the whole site and you can edit it via text message. its kinda like a site for people too lazy to make whole livejournal/vox posts, but wanna put short bursts of updates on the web.


----------



## ppalada (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

ya, it seems neat..i recently signed up and im just trying to get used to updating my status. I am still neutral as to what i think about it, the concept seems pretty cool tho.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

mine would be too boring. i keep going to the site, thinking about registering, then go 'naah.' good luck with it, though.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

yea some of my friends don't even reply to messages I send them, I doubt any of them would be that interested in mine if I signed up 

the concept is cool though


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I'm trying to think of anyone who might care about what I'm doing...Nope, nobody!!!  J/K, I'm too damn lazy.  Sending a text message is already to much for me.  I'm not all that tech-savvy.


----------



## Janice (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Twitter / maciscrack - Follow me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A good twit app for your desktop http://twhirl.com

A good twit app for your blackberry (OTA download) TwitterBerry for BlackBerry


----------



## macaholic13 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Twitter?*

I just got twitter so I could follow the MAC artist at Fashion Week and I was wondering if any of you girlies have it?


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Twitter?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic13* 

 
_I just got twitter so I could follow the MAC artist at Fashion Week and I was wondering if any of you girlies have it?_

 
what's their link?

I have a twitter! twitter.com/ashbe


----------



## shootout (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I just joined!
twitter.com/shootout


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I have a twitter....Twitter / pretebrowneyes

I'm adding all of ya'll, so if you see pretebroweyes with her boobs eating ice cream...it's me, lol.  once you see my avy you'll know what I'm talkin


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

oooo i got a twitter lol i love it 

follow me @ Twitter / msbutterfli


----------



## joann_ (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I twitter but I'm not consistence.. I post mostly my workouts! But maybe Ill start reviewing make-up for ya'll.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I used to a few years ago. but not anymore.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Oooh, I just got involved with Twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i like it, but i dont think my friends are at all interested in it hahaha


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

MHMMMM love posting random thoughts throughout the day, since I always feel guilty if I want to make 10 posts a day on my livejournal!

Add me, same username as here


----------



## Holly (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

here's mine twitter.com/chokercherry


----------



## TDoll (Oct 19, 2008)

*Twitter.. ererer*

Heeey everybody! I just signed up for Twitter.  Who else on here "Twitters"?  
I'm lame and have no followers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ....or people to follow....  haha that's sad.  Maybe I should re-think this...haha


----------



## Holly (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Twitter.. ererer*

http://specktra.net/f179/anyone-have-twitter-103314/

There's already a post on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a few people on here who twitter


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I just joined after seeing this post!

Twitter / emeraldjewels

I have no followers though! lol!

I can't get twitterberry to work for me either


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

twitter.com/_relentless


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

lol... i always thought twitter was some sort of sex toy!

_"Hey, do you have a twitter?"_
_"I'm on my twitter all the time! I just can't get off.."_

Thanks for clearing that up! Sounds cool, I might have to check that out...


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Twitter / MizzChievouz


I just joined!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I have it. I use it to keep up with bloggers i like and language stuff.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

twitter.com/s0_fam0us


----------



## Janice (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Specktra Beauty News updates on Twitter

Twitter / specktranet


----------



## mizzbeba (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Oooh how fun
Twitter / mizzbeba


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

How convenient for kidnappers, stalkers and psychos everywhere.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol... i always thought twitter was some sort of sex toy!

"Hey, do you have a twitter?"
"I'm on my twitter all the time! I just can't get off.."

Thanks for clearing that up! Sounds cool, I might have to check that out..._

 












oh my, i never thought of twitter like that whenever i heard people talk about it, hehehe good one!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_How convenient for kidnappers, stalkers and psychos everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL actually I think Brightkite is better for kidnapping and stalking. Brightkite's sole purpose is to post where you are at any given moment so your "friends" can "find you."






I might be on that site, too... lol


----------



## oldergirlbeauty (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Oh, I love twitter. I have some of the best and friendliest beauty lovelies on there. Say HI!
Twitter / oldergirlbeauty


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

cx


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

just recently got on it.. it's pretty cool i think 

twitter.com/cocolicouss


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I am really not liking Twitter.  A few youtube "gurus" have them, and me thinking oh, let's have a go...well for eff sake, don't post things like I have X thousand subscribers, or I'm being stalked by X subscriber or why is X youtuber getting so much she's not all that.  I just unsubbed to many as I find it tacky to have something which is posted for your youtubers if your going to slag other guru's, or make it seem like it's not just posting videos but getting the most subscribers and NO not everyone who doesn't like your look is jealous or hating. ME? I say nothing but don't let your ego get the best of you.  Argh, apologies for the rant but bl**dy heck I could go on but I learn that some gurus are full of themselves and can be like children.  Again sorry I needed to get that out.


----------



## lara (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Twitter / laratron


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I only joined a few days ago. 

Twitter / SorchaD


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

oooh.. i have one.  just started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





twitter.com/itsmelea


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

i have one!

Twitter / kimmae17


----------



## Byu-ti Kasei (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

twitter/urByuti


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I have a Twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SVtheMACLuvr


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I twitter

twitter.com/sonsireegemini


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

twitter.com/makeupbylizzie

I just recently this, but I'm not entirely sure how to use it....lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I have one!

Twitter / Snally


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Me too. I gave in.

Twitter.com/melozburngr


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Sounda kinda cool. But seriously. No one is THAT interested in my life.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I just got a Twitter account today... I can tell this is going to be my new addiction!! I love how I can get constant updates!

I think it's so cool that you can 'follow' not only your friends and celebrities but also news sites like hollywood.com and The New York Post!


Just wondering what sites you all follow....


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

BUMPING! I know there has to be way more people out there with Twitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm twitter.com/ErinScandalous


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I was contemplating getting a twitter and this thread made me go and do it.

*Twitter / sovietkitsch*


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Feel free to add me, though I rarely use it. I prefer Facebook.

Twitter / Caramelx


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

I have one! addmee rgerscharm. I prefer facebook too!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

Holla
Twitter / rennah


----------



## User35 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

NatalieR429

I rarely use it though ...


----------



## Nicala (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

yuuup.

twitter.com/nubletta
:]


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

yep!! Twitter / vocaltest


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Twitter?*

twitter.com/Fataliya


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm here twitter.com/*noiselet*


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

just joined! Erin Chado (ErinChadoMUA) on Twitter


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Duh, forgot I posted already.


----------



## girlie_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

mine's in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love twitter, even more than faceb. & that's saying something lol


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Joyceeee (jyce) on Twitter


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

IM a twitter feen: 3773519


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Ohhh, yes.. come tweet me please.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personal twitter - leenybeeny
my beauty blog twitter - glossiplicity


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/*gingin501
*


----------



## Miss_MaryMac (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/*kamOtion*


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

new twitter acct, Erin Chado (BaltoMkupArtist) on Twitter


----------



## fintia (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter/fintia


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm holyrapture on Twitter


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/officerjenny


----------



## macaholic13 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Twitter.com/pinkSparkles7


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

http://twitter.com/CorvsQueen

Follow me if you want.


----------



## rbella (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Danelle Guilbeau (DanelleGuilbeau) on Twitter


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have a Twitter but I don't use it as much, feel free to add me if you want:

twitter name: Shadowy_Lady


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Sara Petrucci (PinkSparkle84) on Twitter


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i just signed up, i do not have facebook or anything, i thought it might be fun.
i am BEA2LS on twitter


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I added you guys!

I just joined. Gonna see what the hype is about. Name . Name is *themakeupsnob*

Follow me!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I am on Twitter although I don't know how to use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coachkitten (Katie Cardwell)

Anyone can add me if they would like!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Now I am on twitter too. Seems like fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jeanette (theswatchaholic) on Twitter


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I just got on twitter and I love it!

I am KraseyBeauty!


----------



## jennifer. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i've had mine for a short while & have only become addicted recently!  

? jennifer ? (jenn1fer_) on Twitter


----------



## mscasanova (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I tweet! lol folow me at

mscasanova (mscasanova) on Twitter


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 13, 2009)

*Who Has Twitter?*

Hey guys, I never though I'd use this thread but here I am, shamelessly promoting myself! lol Do any of you guys have twitter? If you do follow me, the link is in my subscription and if you follow me I will follow you back! I love twitter it's so much fun and a great way to talk to people and make the boring days go by faster. If you don't have one I reccomend you make one because you'll love it! A lot of great MUA's have twitter as well and are constantly posting when their blogs are updated as well as twitpics of differnet looks they have done. So, if you have twitter follow me and if you don't make one!! Thanks for you time


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i just joined twitter half an hour ago and I'm adding people like crazy.

http://twitter.com/*knzay*


----------



## elongreach (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Here is my twitter info:

Erika Stewart (elongreach) on Twitter


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

malteze_bubbleg


----------



## Ikara (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

here's mine!

Anna Gilabert (Umaiss) on Twitter


----------



## BoriiQua (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

LOVE twitterberry! /boriiqua


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i can't recall if i wrote mine! haha its Just Kiss 'N Makeup (Miss_Jaimie) on Twitter


----------



## miss_primer (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

mac4me84


----------



## Yushimi (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

d'oh i just saw this thread. I'm on twitter too lolz

Christine Tang (Yushimi) on Twitter


----------



## Makeupguru21 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Who Has Twitter?*

Just followed you. I'm makeupgeek91. Thanks!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Who Has Twitter?*

I do! jamieamos is my username!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Ashley Roberts (missrockstar26) on Twitter


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I am Natalie Anna Louise (NatalieAL) on Twitter I don't update it much though! I have friends that post there 100s of times I day - no way can I keep up ha ha!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I  just got on:

azia (aziajs_) on Twitter


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i do





bellamorena4 (bellamorena4) on Twitter


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i joined the other day, still not 100% sure how it works, half the stuff i read doesn't make sense, oh well, please feel free to add me, or i'll try adding some of you later
twitter name: chiquilla_loca


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I tweet ALL the time! - It can be random sometimes! (you've been warned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

As B.Scott would say "come play with my twitter!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




twitter / missvirtue


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm Ambonee on there too. =) 

Amber Just Fleener (Ambonee) on Twitter

add me and I'll add ya back


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Mine is blckbarbiebitch  I randomly tweet from my phone sometimes wen I'm in bed bored or wen im driving home (bad bad me).  I guess I should start following people!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Who Has Twitter?*

I'm a twitter-er...username is bcsweetascandy. I'm following you now


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

www.twitter.com/hayleyxsuicide


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I do 

Queen_B79


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

me! jamieamos


----------



## Cinci (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I caved and signed up for a twitter account...   I don't think I will use it to keep people updated on my life, but more to keep in the loop about makeup related news, and tutorials, product reviews, etc...


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Who Has Twitter?*

I have a twitter:
my username is heygirlhey698


----------



## fillintheblank (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I do, its twitter.com/nikkiRosario

I update randomly, mostly just keep up with blog updates, random stuff.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

my link isn't working?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I caved and signed up for a twitter account...   I don't think I will use it to keep people updated on my life, but more to keep in the loop about makeup related news, and tutorials, product reviews, etc..._

 
Same with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Monique Maldonado (idontknowmomo) on Twitter


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Who Has Twitter?*

hey guys, ive added you, im retropinuplady x


----------



## shellyky (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

/shellyky


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Hey guys,i love twitter, heres mine Jo (retropinuplady) on Twitter, just added a load of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

xobaby89 @ twitter.com


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Me, and I update like a maniac

https://twitter.com/PinkySpanish


----------



## krijsten (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

TWITTER!
krrrsten (krrrsten) on Twitter


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm ErinScandalous on Twitter!


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have one: Blaq Vixen Beauty


----------



## nashoba95 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

yah! I love this.....My twitter is twitter.com/nashoba95


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I do. Mine is: Laura Cimino (lalubell) on Twitter


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Link in my signature..my life is somwhat boring


----------



## jen77 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm Jenn_97 

add me and lmk your from specktra, I'm gonna try to go thru and add everyone in this thread


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Mine is georgiexoxo. 

xoxo


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Mine is PrincessPinkcat  ... surprise, surprise... I know...lol


----------



## lookinlovely (Aug 26, 2009)

*Twitter?*

I finally caved in and decided to set up a Twitter account but it seems that Twitter is not working.  Is it just my computer or is the site down?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

The site goes certain times of the day from the amount of people that use twitter!

How do you like twitter so far?


----------



## lookinlovely (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

Well I haven't been able to register 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I said- Okay I'm going to do it, went to the site but the darn thing won't load.  I wasn't sure if it had something to do with my connection or the site itself.  I thought- there's no way TWITTER could go down!  You answered my question!  I'll let you know how I like it once I am able to register.  

How do you or anyone else like twitter?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

Haha. I LOVE twitter! I'm a complete twitter addict, if I had texting.. oh man oh man my twitter would probably be spammed! hahahaha


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

I'm a newbie at twitter too ahah ;D


----------



## lookinlovely (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

Well I joined and a bunch of spammers added me.  At least I think they are spammers.  I'm not really looking to talk to sexy girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well except for you all!  ha


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lookinlovely* 

 
_Well I joined and a bunch of spammers added me.  At least I think they are spammers.  I'm not really looking to talk to sexy girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well except for you all!  ha_

 
ahaha it happed to me too! I started to deleting them, but they are always coming so, I don't care anymore xD


----------



## xHonEyx (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

Twitter is cool.. I have it too..


----------



## seabird (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

i love twitter! it's great to talk to fellow beauty bloggers.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Twitter?*

twitter is weird on my computer. Sometimes I can't get on it and sometimes I have to refresh a million times before I see updates. 
I think it's because it's so popular that it crashes. Twitter has a lot of glitches and bugs but I love it. I use it more like a blog than a "social network".


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Madame B Fatale (MadameBFatale) on Twitter

Just joined!


----------



## notuptoyou (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

http://www.twitter.com/notuptoyou

Would LOVE to have more like-minded twitter pals!


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

www.twitter.com/lindseyrivera


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

ThePandaSmash


----------



## MACandie2012 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

MakeupByCandie


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

add me!

Jennifer T (L1LMAMAJ) on Twitter


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

@dailynail is my new one.   woo!!!  different nail design every day for 365 days!!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Heather Toler (HeatherToler) on Twitter

and my mua one
Heather Toler (heathernicolmua) on Twitter


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

this is kind of old i see, but i just got one today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




maegan k (__maegan) on Twitter

add me if you feel so inclined to follow my borring life haha.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

MsHielo

I got into twitter because a friend of mine who is in med school had one and he needed some followers.


----------



## Candy Christ (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I just joined Twitter and I'm already addicted, oh gosh. Feel free to follow me if you wish!  
Ashleigh Marie (sizezerow) on Twitter


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

My twitter is Kelly Schafer (Sky_Highx3) on Twitter

Feel free to follow me if ya wanna


----------



## WhippedCrm (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

im www.twitter.com/allisonkellycom


----------



## Lissa (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Melissa Lee (thegoldenlily) on Twitter

I'm new to Twitter and still getting the hang of it


----------



## blondegirl (Dec 30, 2009)

*Twitter- do you use it?*

I was wondering if anyone used Twitter?
I am addicted to it. I'm also looking for new friends so maybe we could exchange account names and follow each other?!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Twitter- do you use it?*

I believe that there is already a thread regarding this: Anyone Have Twitter?
Please remember to use the search bar before posting a new thread!


----------



## blondegirl (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

girls i have added many of you. my twitter name is tkj81!


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

uggh I swear I hated this site, but my sister wanted me to join! SMH!

My twitter = VeluxePearl


----------



## mistella (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

yes! www.twitter.com/nikkistarmakeup


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Chava Laub (ChavaNagila) on Twitter


----------



## britmacgirl (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm on twitter too, and i've just spent a happy half hour adding specktra mac girls to my twitter.  Nice!  My twitter is BritMacGirl


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

im on twitter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Khristine (MyFitBeauty) on Twitter


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have a twitter account for I opened for my art but its all random tweets lol. (still very new to twitter concept).

Ambiguous Artistry (AmbiguousArtist) on Twitter


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have twitter. Just open it a few days ago. Is it okay if I follow some of you specktraettes?

Linda (calibayareagyrl) on Twitter


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

yup i just started using it Sara Moustafa (Sarabugaloo) on Twitter

Feel free to follow me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ive added a bunch of you already!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I would love to meet some Specktrenettes <3 on there!

Follow me! Amira (Shoegalfr) on Twitter


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

i'm on there.. and am an addict...

Lea Pettit (ItsMeLea) on Twitter


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Anna ? Maria (ohmissanna) on Twitter

follow && i'll def follow you back...i'm sort of addicted... :X


----------



## Shauna (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I do!  http://www.twitter.com/thispassionista


----------



## Cupid (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Yep! I love twitter!

Janine James (uhohitsjanine) on Twitter


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have twitter! I'd love to make more makeup-minded friends on twitter! I'm musicalhouses on twitter too: Musical Houses (musicalhouses) on Twitter


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Aparently the user on twitter MACartists is not actually affiliated with MAC. This was found out by member KarlaSugar, who double-checked with MAC.

Real MAC artists have usernames like @MAC_Gordon_E @MAC_Vimi_J @MAC_Gina_B @MAC_Gregory_A @MAC_Bianca_A @MAC_Caroline_D

A list of real MAC Artists on twitter can be found here: http://www.macartiststweets.com


The appropriate tweets from KarlaSugar detailing her findings are here for reference:

Twitter / Karla Sugar: If you're following @MACar ...

Twitter / Karla Sugar: Real MAC artists have user ...

Twitter / Karla Sugar: @Get_Lippie I asked MAC.

Twitter / Karla Sugar: Follow the real MAC artist ...

I'm sure Karla herself will come and post here (if she hasn't already) but I just thought I'd help spread the word in the meantime, because it seems like many are suscribing to @MACartits thinking they are the real thing.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Anna ? Maria (ohmissanna) on Twitter


i'm slightly addicted, so follow me && i'll DEF follow you back, loves!


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Twitter- do you use it?*

Anna ? Maria (ohmissanna) on Twitter


i'm slightly addicted, so follow me && i'll DEF follow you back, loves!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Twitter- do you use it?*

i'm addicted, too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Lea Pettit (ItsMeLea) on Twitter


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Twitter- do you use it?*

there's a thread with tons of people that have twitter here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/a...witter-103314/






mine is @RandomnessWithK


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I do!
So Very Fabulous (soveryfabulous) on Twitter


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Heyy i do i do i do! 

elizaheartsyou

Mine is private but do just request! there is just 2 people i dont want to follow me!  & i dont wanna block them! hahas

I'll <3 to chat to you guys via twitterrrr. follow me & i'll follow you toooooooooo


----------



## abbyquack (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I am on here too! https://twitter.com/abbyquack


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Follow away!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I don't post about anything but food it seems, but anyone is free to follow =)

Erica V (mcmeepy) on Twitter


----------



## xFlossy (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Amanda K (Miss_xFlossy) on Twitter


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/jensawolverine

I do need new people to follow


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/kimmae17

i mostly update about health and beauty type stuff!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

YES! I love Twitter! 

I do follow a lot of makeup artists including celebrity makeup artists.

G Jones (Senoj_MUA) on Twitter


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

so i just got a twitter... always said i wouldn't but am bored and thought sod it! so i am -

Lou Dablin (LMD84) on Twitter

will need to work out how to make it more interesting!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naturally Fabulous (naturallyfab92) on Twitter


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

damagedsiren 
https://twitter.com/damagedsiren


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/taylorschatz

follow me!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Briana L. (Hinomoto_) on Twitter


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Yep.

twitter.com/shahadakarim


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I'm a twitter addict! 
twitter.com/briansbunny


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I have a twitter too!
twitter.com/Nunu_126


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

I just recently started using..
(Bflybeauty16) on Twitter
Please follow me!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Annick Nealon (PrettyRetro) on Twitter

Add me =]


----------



## Annie (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

twitter.com/AnnieVigilante

Makeup talk, nerdiness and random outbursts of excitement.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have Twitter?*

Twitter.com/MsBMo


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 14, 2011)

*Twitter Anyone?*

I have to admit, I fell into that twitter thing. 
  	Anyone here on twitter? If you follow me I'll follow you right back. I tweet about the current trends in everything from make up to diets  

  	_trendstalker_ is my username  Please add or leave your username here!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

I have one, I love Twitter. http://twitter.com/#!/jensawolverine


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm following you now


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2012)

follow me on twitter: ashcatchme83


----------



## nunu (Feb 18, 2012)

I changed mine from the last one I had: thedollymixdiaries


----------



## sammyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm new to twitter, but go on ahead and follow me, i'll follow back! 
  	@samcyc


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 1, 2012)

Would love some makeup fanatic followers  I will follow back
  	@huskerl0ve_


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 3, 2012)

Follow me on Twitter, Instagram and YouTube  Kelsee Briana Jai


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/shornsmifff

  	my random ramblings :]


----------



## feeorin (Aug 4, 2012)

https://twitter.com/ronniecanello
  	i basically just started with twitter, it will be mainly just for nonsense i have no else to put


----------

